# Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen



## jochen1000 (1. November 2010)

Karpfenangeln kann so einfach sein. Etwas Dosenmais, eine Matchrute, leichte Posenmontage und schon kann es los gehen. Das geht aber natürlich nur, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen.

Meist sieht es aber anders aus. 
Denn nicht selten stellt uns das Gewässer schwierige Aufgaben, die es erstmal zu bewältigen gilt. Der See ist vernagelt mit Altholz oder wir sehen mehr Kraut als Wasser. Klar, wir könnten einfach auf Stellen oder Gewässer ausweichen, die frei von Hindernissen sind. Allerdings haben solche schwierige Gewässer auch ihren Reiz und nicht selten stehen die besten Fische gerade da, wo das Angeln eben nicht so einfach ist. 

Aufgeben? Auf keinen Fall. 
Welche Strategien helfen uns aus der grünen Hölle und wie kann man dem Altholz seine Brisanz nehmen? Was tun an Low-Stock-Gewässern oder an Gewässern, die auch ohne Kraut und Hindernisse als „hart“ gelten? Gibt es Mittel und Wege hier trotzdem an Fisch zu kommen? Vorweg, den "einen" Weg gibt es natürlich nicht, trotzdem gibt es einiges zu beachten, was man auch auf sein eigenes Gewässer übertragen kann. Woran muss ich unbedingt denken, was ist eher nebensächlich. Gibt es überhaupt Besonderheiten, wenn ja, warum setzen wir diese ein.

Ferner ist es auch wichtig, welches Setup benötigt wird um die Fische überhaupt landen zu können. Viele Wege führen bekanntlich nach Rom und einige davon wollen wir euch dieses Mal vorstellen.

Manchmal sind es aber eben nicht die natürlichen Faktoren, die uns das Angeln erschweren, sondern der Angeldruck oder der Druck den wir vom Verein bekommen. Viele, eigentlich einfache, Gewässer verändern sich im Laufe der Zeit, da immer mehr Angler an selbige Gewässer strömen. 
Von der Masse absetzen oder doch etwas anderes tun? Natürlich kann man sich es auch einfach machen und einen taktischen Rückzuck planen, aber ist das wirklich nötig? Kann man nicht einigen einfachen Kniffen, doch noch einiges mehr aus der Situation herausholen?

Wie kommt man trotz Auflagen zum Erfolg, ohne sich über diese hinweg zu setzen? Mit der richtigen Strategie ist alles möglich und wie schon so oft muss man einfach den Mut haben mal einen anderen Weg zu gehen. Boilieverbot oder wir dürfen diese nicht füttern, großer See, aber kein Boot erlaubt. Die beste Fangzeit liegt tief in der Nacht, aber angeln ist Nachtsverboten. Alles keine unüberwindbaren Hindernisse, man muss nur die richtige Strategie haben. 
Wir freuen uns auf rege Teilnahme und viel Spass beim Lesen des 

*CarpTalk November: Karpfenangeln unter Schwierigen Bedingungen*

Euer CT-Team


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (3. November 2010)

*AW: 3-teilige Karpfenruten. Eine aussterbende Art.*

Mein Jahr am Mets Lake

Wenn man im Süden Englands endlich einen See gefunden hat, an dem man in Ruhe Karpfen fischen kann, man nicht auf Wartelisten landet, es keine bescheuerte Regeln gibt und man kein Vermögen bezahlen muss, dann - just in dem Moment, in dem man seine Ruten auswerfen möchte, klingelt der Wecker und der schöne Traum zerplatzt wie eine Seifenblase! 

  Der Schädel brummt vom gestrigen ‚After-Work-Pint’ und eine halbe Stunde später befinde ich mich, eingequetscht wie eine Sardine zwischen all den anderen Berufspendlern, in der Piccadilly Line Richtung Central London. Ein Typ, dessen Gesicht sich viel zu dicht an meinem befindet, dünstet sein Frühstück aus Eggs and Bacon aus. 

Schlechte Laune macht sich breit, denn ich will fischen und nicht U- Bahn fahren! Jemand hustet mir in den Nacken und entschuldigt sich gleich dafür – das ist hier so üblich - man kann in England eigentlich alles bringen was man will, man muss sich nur entschuldigen. Wenn man z.B. dem Nebenmann auf der Kneipentoilette auf die Schuhe pinkelt, sagt man: ‚Sorry about your shoes mate!’ und alles ist wieder gut! Selbst in Nord London funktioniert das – auch  in Gegenden, wo die Männer gern im Fußballtrikot zu ihrer eigenen Hochzeit erscheinen. 

  Ok, wie hieß das Thema heute? Fischen unter erschwerten Bedingungen? Erstmal muß ich diese U-Bahn Szene aus meinem Bewusstsein streichen – schwer genug!
  ...totaler Bühnenwechsel....


_       Am folgenden Wochenende:_
_Ich fummle am Nummernschloss herum, welches das Tor zum ‚Mets Lake Syndicate’ verschließt. Tatsächlich konnte ich wider erwarten ein Jahresticket zu diesem See erstehen, ohne auf Platz xy auf einer Warteliste zu landen._


_ ‚Irgendwo muß doch ein Haken an der Geschichte sein,’ denke ich, während ich meinen Trolley über die kleine idyllische Brücke schiebe, die über den Fluss Colne führt. _
_Der See sieht super aus, liegt in direkter Nachbarschaft zu legendären Gewässern wie Savay, Farlows und Wraysbury und das Syndikat hat bloß 10 Mitglieder, perfekt oder?_

_OK, die Autobahn rumort im Hintergrund, während ich meinen Schirm aufbaue und KREISCHHH, ein Güterzug fährt mir fast über die Füße...egal, flugs die Ruten aufgebaut, bloß nicht ablenken lassen! Nach einer Weile kommt der erste neue Vereinskamerad zum Schwätzchen vorbei._
_ „Du weißt, das hier nur eine Hand voll Fische drin sind oder?“ sagt er. _

_„Nö!“’ brülle ich. „Ich weiß gar nichts, außer dass man hier anscheinend in der Einflugschneise zum Heathrow Airport sitzt! Was hast du gesagt? Wie viele Fische? Ganz schön laut hier oder?“_

_Der See sei schwer zu beangeln und er hätte bloß einen Fisch in der letzten Saison landen können und sein Kumpel hätte zwei gehabt, berichtet mein Gegenüber noch, und, schon auf dem Weg zum Tor, murmelt er sich in den Bart: „Das verdammte Kraut!“_






_Total verkrauteter Mets Lake_


_„Du hättest weniger davon rauchen sollen, dann hättest du vielleicht besser gefangen!“ rufe ich ihm noch hinterher._

_„Wirst schon sehn’ Freundchen!’ erwidert er und entschwindet. -_



       Rückblick auf das, was folgte:
  Es war noch früh im Jahr, als ich meine Saison am Mets Lake begann und schon bald gewann ich Klarheit über den Krautbewuchs dieses Sees. Einfach umschrieben, es gab keine krautfreien Flächen! Bis an die Oberfläche war der See mit hochwachsender Wasserpest verstopft. Tagelang warf ich die Lotrute, um festzustellen, dass die Flächen ohne Wasserpest mit Algenwatte, dem fadenartigen Kraut, welches jegliche Präsentation zu versauen vermag, bedeckt war, und dies schon (oder immer noch) im März, na herzlichen Glückwunsch!

  Die meisten Angler am See fischten mit PVA Tüten in der Wasserpest und fingen wegen des dünnen Karpfenbestandes ausgesprochen schlecht. Einige waren etwas erfolgreicher, indem sie kontinuierlich viel fütterten und es so schafften, die wenigen Karpfen durch die Krautmassen hindurch anzulocken. Ein weiterer Mitangler fing mit Abstand am besten, indem er Stellen mit einem Wurfrechen vom Kraut befreite und diese Löcher am nächsten Tag befischte.
Dies war aufgrund der Krautmassen eine fürchterlich mühselige Angelegenheit und die Taktik ging nur auf, weil der besagte Kamerad bloß 200 Meter vom See entfernt  wohnte und seinen Sohn zur Mitarbeit verdonnerte. So konnte er über die Saison verteilt mehr als 20 Fische landen, ein absolutes Spitzenergebnis an diesem See!

  Keine dieser Taktiken kam für mich in Frage, da ich an chronischem Zeitmangel litt und ich mich zunächst 2 Stunden mit dem Auto durch den Londoner Nordwesten quälen musste, um an den See zu gelangen. Wann sollte ich dann noch einen Rechen schwingen oder große Futterkampagnen starten? Unmöglich! 

  Also fing ich während meinen ersten Sitzungen keinen Karpfen und bekam auch keinen Biss. Es musste also schleunigst eine andere Taktik her - eine Taktik, die flexibel ist und ohne Vorbereitung funktioniert. PVA Tüten im hohen Kraut kamen nicht in Frage, weil es zu lange dauerte, bis einer der wenigen Karpfen die Stelle fand. 

  Einmal saß ich recht lange in einem Baum mit der Rute in der Hand und bot ein Stück Schwimmbrot an der freie Leine an. Ich hätte fast einen guten Fisch gehakt, doch setzte ich den Anschlag gegen einen Ast und der Fisch verschwand mit einem Schwall im Krautwald. 
  Ärger wallte in mir auf, denn der Angeltag war damit beendet und ich machte mich auf den Weg zurück in die Stadt -  oh! diese Stadt, warum tue ich mir das an? Keine Zeit zum Angeln und zu wenig Ruhe – in einer Stadt, die niemals schlief!

       Es ist immer schwierig zu unterscheiden, welche der neuesten englischen Wundermontagen Erfolg bringt und welche nur dazu erfunden worden sind, um die Seiten der unzähligen Karpfenmagazine zu füllen. Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wo ich zum ersten mal etwas über Chod Rigs las, dennoch fing ich an, mich mit dieser Materie zu beschäftigen. Die Präsentation war recht einfach zu verstehen, doch mir wollte zunächst die Systematik der Bissanzeige und die des Hakensetzens nicht einleuchten. 





_Chod Rig Utensilien_


Nichtsdestotrotz, die Benutzung dieser Montage brachte mir die Wende am Mets Lake, und das kam so:

  Offensichtliche Zugruten der Fische führten über die watteartigen Algenflächen direkt am Ufer, logisch, den nur dort konnten die Fische im Mittelwasser frei schwimmen. Leider trieb die Watte im Sommer 50 cm auf und durchmischte sich mit kurzer Wasserpest, so dass man höchstens armlange Zig Rigs darüber hätte präsentieren können, ungewiss, wie hoch das Kraut nun tatsächlich stand und ob das Zig lang genug gebunden war. Ätzend!
  Das Chodrig jedoch war viel besser zu werfen und setzte sich immer sanft auf diesem Schmierkram ab, Haken und Köder waren absolut frei und immer dicht über der Krautmasse. Ich fütterte leichte Pellets über die Krautdecke. Die Pellets sanken nicht ein und man bekam eine relativ gut zu sehende und gut verteilte, große Futterfläche in der selben Ebene wie der Hakenköder....klasse! Keine PVA Säcke mehr, die sich wie ein Geschoß ins Kraut bohren und auf nimmer wiedersehen verschwinden.





_Chod Rig, Perle wird noch hochgeschoben_


  Das Chod muss an einer schlaffen Schnur angeboten werden, damit man die Montage nicht in das Kraut hineinzieht. So bekommt man über die ungedehnte Schnur eine sofortige Bissanzeige. Der Angler muss die Fische jedoch anschlagen, da die Montage nicht komplett selbsthakend ist. Man braucht entweder sehr leichte Hänger oder komplett herunterhängende Swinger, um nicht aus versehen die Schnur zu straffen und trotzdem einen guten Abzugswinkel über den Bissanzeigern zu erhalten. Die Hauptschnur (sinkendes Produkt) muss geduldig abgesenkt werden, so dass sie nicht verdriftet. Das erspart die lästigen Absenkbleie, die ohnehin nicht beim ‚slackline’ Fischen benützt werden können.

  Im Sommer musste ich nun nicht mal mehr die Lotrute bemühen, denn die Wasserpestfelder waren in ihrer Ausdehnung mit dem bloßen Auge an der Wasseroberfläche zu erkennen. Die leichten Chod Rigs wurden einfach Pi mal Daumen in die Algenteppiche vor der Wasserpest geworfen und ‚schawupps’ flogen noch fünf Hände voll Pellets hinterher, und getan war die Arbeit. Kein Lärm, kein Krautrechen, kein nerviges Herumgelote, prima! Das funktioniert sogar in stockfinsterer Nacht, wenn man sich einigermaßen gemerkt hatte, wo die Wasserpest steht.
  Oft dachte ich bei mir, wie oft und lange ich früher an anderen Gewässern herumgelotet habe, um diesen Fadenalgenfeldern auszuweichen...heute versuche ich, sie zu finden!

        Zu meiner Verwunderung musste ich feststellen, dass niemand anders am Mets Lake diese Rigs verwendete. Diese Engländer vertrauten anscheinend ihren eigenen Erfindungen nicht! Wahrscheinlich lag es daran, das man etwas Geduld und Vertrauen braucht, wenn man diese Montagen erfolgreich benützen möchte. Es braucht ein wenig Recherche, um diese exakt zu binden. Auch kommt es auf einen korrekten, leicht abgefederten Wurf an und auf das mühsame Schnurabsenken, den richtigen Abstand der Perle(n), die Art zu füttern und vieles mehr.
  Mir war es recht, denn ich hatte die Lösung zu meinem ganz spezifischen Problem gefunden und begann, regelmäßig Fische aus dem Mets Lake zu fangen, ohne großen Aufwand zu betreiben. Es waren sogar, wenn auch keine großen Tiere, einige sehr schöne dunkle Schuppenkarpfen aus dem Originalbesatz des Sees dabei. Diese Fische waren allseits sehr beliebt und auch ich freute mich sehr darüber, diese nun endlich fangen zu können.

  Wenn der Wind auf Ost drehte und dieser den Lärm der Autobahn und den der Güterzüge ein wenig verwehte, konnte man fast vergessen, dass man sich am Rand einer Stadt mit 10 Millionen Einwohnern befand, und das war auch der Sinn der Sache!


----------



## Lupus (3. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Schwierige Bedingungen...
was das genau bedeuten soll ist sicherlich individuell unterschiedlich und hängt auch von der Zielsetzung ab. Hat der Angler xy den  Anspruch irgendeinen Karpfen aus dem Gewässer zu ziehen,  ist es für den Nächsten nur dan ein erfolgreicher Angelausflug wenn die 30pfd. Marke geknackt wurde. Im Weiteren möchte ich euch von dem Angeln an einem, für mich, schwierigen Gewässer berichten. Ich versuche euch darzustellen welche Wege ich eingeschlagen habe um regelmäßig Karpfen zu fangen und in welche Sackgassen ich geriet. 

Vielleicht wird jetzt der Ein oder Andere mit einem riesigen Gewässer oder einem Gewässer mit einem sehr geringen Karpfenbestand rechnen. Ich muss euch leider enttäuschen. Nichts von dem ist am folgenden Gewäser der Fall.

Der See von dem hier die Rede ist, hat ca. 4 ha Wasserfläche und weißt einen guten Bestand an Karpfen auf. (Das behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal so,...mir ist immer schleierhaft wie manch Karpfenangler wissen kann wie viele Karpfen tatsächlich in einem Gewässer rumschwimmen.) Die Karpfen werden regelmäßig besetzt und das auch mit größeren Exemplaren jenseits der 10kg Marke. Insgesamt ist von mind. 3 Fischen die Rede die mehr als 40 Pfund wiegen sollen. So weit so gut wird man sich jetzt vielleicht denken. *Wo liegt das Problem???*

Der See wird von etlichen Karpfenanglern befischt. Ich meine hier nicht Jungs die ab und an mal karpfenfischen, sondern Leute, die fast nichts anderes machen außer Arbeiten zu gehen und zu fischen! Von diesen Jungs …..zu denen ich mich nicht zähle, gibt es ca. ein Dutzend...! Das Problem ist, diese Herren haben ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht! *Sie kennen jedes Rig haben jeden Bericht gelesen und probieren jeden erdenklichen Kniff aus. * 

Kommen wir zu den Bedingungen vor Ort. Wasserpflanzen gibt es so gut wie keine und Strukturen im Wasser leider auch nicht. Das Auswerfen der Montagen gestaltet sich schwierig da die Angelstellen alle so angelegt sind, dass die dahinterliegende Böschung ein volles Ausholen unmöglich macht! Die Angelstellen sind vorgeschrieben und das Anlegen eigener Stellen ist untersagt. Das Vorfüttern ist nicht gerne gesehen wird aber in Grenzen geduldet.    

*Kommen wir also mal zur Aufgabenstellung!* Ich wollte und will immernoch  regelmäßig Karpfen in diesem Gewässer fangen! Das sollte sich als schwierige Aufgabe darstellen! Eine Aufgabe an der ich auch heute noch arbeite!
Besonders niederschmetternd war, festzustellen das der Tümpel jedes Wochenende mit Karpfenanglern belagert wird! Tja und auch in der Woche habe ich dort selten alleine gesessen...Denn auch die These, dass die Fische dem Angeldruck an den Wochenenden ausweichen und vermehrt in der Woche fressen, ja auch die These war bereits ein alter Hut für die Kollegen aus der Abteilung Festbleiangelei. Einer der Cracks erbarmte sich mir einen Tip zu geben, wahrscheinlich weil er meine Jammerei über meine schlechten Fänge nicht mehr ertragen konnte. Angel doch einfach mal bis 13 oder 14 Uhr anstatt immer schon um 10 einzupacken. Tatsächlich konnte ich den ein oder anderen Fisch um die Mittagszeit auf die Matte legen. Ob das wohl daran lag, dass schon fast alle Kollegen der Karpfenabteilung eingepackt hatten? Ein kleiner Teil der Lösung war somit gefunden.
Das Anfüttern war und ist an diesem Gewässer nicht gerne gesehen, trotzdem halte ich es für eine gute Möglichkeit seine Fangausbeute zu verbessern. 

*Mein Partner und ich machten gleich mehrere Fehler!* Wir zogen uns den Unmut des Kontrolleurs zu weil der uns Nachts beim Anfüttern „erwischte“!  Wir mussten uns einen Vortrag anhören und ihm versprechen nur kleine Mengen zu füttern...was wir auch taten (ganz ehrlich). Der nächste Fehler/Problem war Stellen zu befüttern die auch am Angeltag frei waren. Mehr als einmal kamen wir am Wasser an und ein anderes Zelt oder ein Raubfischangler saß auf unserem Platz! Viele Köder waren dann leider für andere erfolgreich. 

Einige Zeit später und mit mehr Erfahrung, konnten wir eine ganze Saison mit Vorfüttertaktik mit einer ohne Vorfüttern vergleichen. *Unser Resume ist eindeutig! *Vorfüttern ist deutlich teurer, man fängt nur dann besser wenn man auch an dem vorgefütterten Spot sitzen kann, aber dann ist es eindeutig im Vorteil! Dieser Punkt wird also in meinem Notitzheft verbucht unter: Bitte Merken!

Als nächstes habe ich damit begonnen mein *Setup* zu *überarbeiten*! Bei den ersten Sessions habe ich festgestellt, dass die Kombination aus eingeschränkten Wurfmöglichkeiten und einfachen geflochtenen Rigs zu sich überschlagenden Montagen führte. Aus mir bisher immer noch völlig unbekannten Gründen werden die Karpfen fast ausschließlich auf der Seeseite gefangen, auf der man nicht fischen kann. Was natürlich bedeutet man muss relativ weit werfen! 
http://img830.*ih.us/img830/3356/linksdaszuschwacheumman.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Ich stieg also auf schlanke Inliner mit 92g Gewicht um! Mit diesen Bleien konnte ich schonmal weiter werfen als mit klobigen Seitenbleien! Schon bald bin ich darauf gekommen die normalen geflochtenen Rigs gegen Coated Varianten einzutauschen! Ich kann nur sagen, man kann damit ganz hervorragend das verheddern seiner Montage verhindern! Ich fische sie heute sehr oft an verschiedensten Gewässern. Allerdings muss man hier darauf achten Material zu kaufen das ziemlich dick und damit unflexibel ist. Dünne Varianten habe ich auch probiert und diese Überschlugen sich genauso. Das Geld hätte ich mir sparen können.

Meine Fischausbeute verbesserte sich! Allein die Tatsache das nun 99% der ausgeworfenen Montagen sauber am Grund ankamen trug wohl dazu bei, dass ich mehr Bisse bekam.
Einen guten Teil meiner Zeit verbrachte ich damit ständig ums Gewässer zu laufen und schlicht bei den Anderen abzugucken! Ich versuchte zu verstehen, warum wer wie fischte und versuchte daraus meine eigenen Schlüsse zu ziehen.

*Ich entdeckte die Safe Zone für mich!* So würde jedenfalls die Firma Korda titeln. Früher wie heute  bin ich der Meinung das gespannte Schnüre die Karpfen verschrecken können! Auch wenn ich das (noch) nicht belegen kann!  

*Leadcore* war hier der erste Teil den ich meinen Montagen hinzufügte. Ein guter Meter von dem Vorfach mit Bleikern sollte die direkte Umgebung des Hakenköders schnurfrei halten. Außerdem fügte ich ein Flying Backlead und ein normales Backlead hinzu. Meine Rutenspitzen senkte ich ins Wasser. Nun sollte eigentlich nahezu die gesamte Schnur auf dem Grund liegen! 

Mit dem Setup als solches war ich durchaus zufrieden und benutze es heute noch an diesem See! Die Bisserkennung ist wirklich schlecht aber das Drillen wurde an den kleinen Plätzen mit 2 Ruten deutlich vereinfacht. Welche Bewegungen ich wohl jetzt nicht mehr an meinen Swingern sehen kann...
Trotzdem hatte ich den Eindruck das Andere kontinuierlicher fingen als ich!

Schon bald konnte ich mir den nächsten Punkt vornehmen! *Ob die Köder wohl potential boten die Fänge zu steigern? * Ja und Nein lautet hier ganz deutlich die Antwort! Aus Verzweiflung entschied ich mich beispielsweise in einer Session dafür an beiden Ruten mit Popups zu fischen! Mein Angelpartner bei dieser Session war ein absoluter Supercrack der eigentlich keine Wohnung bräuchte wenn ihr versteht was ich meine...Natürlich setzte der nicht gleich auf 2 Poper, er entschied sich sogar für 2 Sinker! 
Ich würde es wohl kaum aufschreiben, wenn diese Geschichte für mich nicht gut ausgegangen wäre! Gleich 2 Karpfen vielen auf die Poper rein. Der Kollege mit den Sinkern ging leer aus! Ich lernte das Poper durchaus den ein oder anderen Fisch mehr bringen konnten! Ich stellte das in vielen unterschiedlichen Sitzugen fest! *Jetzt kommen wir zu dem Haken!* Zwar brachten die Poper Fisch wenn sonst nichts ging....diese Gesetzmäßigkeit konnte ich ableiten...aber warum oder wann auf Sinker nichts lief kann ich bis heute nicht sagen! Was bedeutet das nun! Habe ich einen Poper im Einsatz fange ich mit dieser Rute (vielleicht) wenn auf die Sinker nichts geht. Laufen die Sinker fange ich auf den Poper meist nichts  und habe damit eine Rute totgelgt. Ein Dilemma!

Ich hatte nun mit den Popups wieder eine Tasche in meinem Rucksack belegt und eine weitere Möglichkeit im Petto! Mit den Ködern war ich allerdings noch nicht durch! Ich beobachtete mal wieder die Kollegen und stellte fest: 20mm Boilie in rund ist ein Gardemaß was fast jeder am Pool verwendet! *Geizig wie ich nunmal bin griff ich mit Partikeln an!* Hartmais mit Melasse sollte mir beständig Fische in den Kescher befördern.
Ja, ja ihr könnt aufhören zu lachen! Natürlich fing ich regelmäßig Fische. Gleich viele Kilo schwer... Abramis brama weckte mich jede Nacht. Ob groß, ob klein, jede Brasse wollte in meinen Kescher rein..Ich habe dort mit Mais nicht einen Karpfen gefangen!

Von Parikeln hatte ich erstmal die Nase voll und ich beschäftigte mich stattdessen mit Boilies! Da Jeder eine andere Kugel am Start hatte nahm ich mir die Größe vor. 16mm, ob das wohl einen Versuch wert sein würde... Ich besorgte mir also einen ordentlichen Vorrat von den Minikugeln und in meinem Hinterkopf hörte ich schon  Abramis brama erfreut mit den Flossen schlagen. 
Jetzt war ich zwar mit den neuen Klickern bewaffnet jedoch stieß ich auf neue Schwierigkeiten! Die kleinen Kugeln auf Entfernung zu bringen ist mit einem normalen Boilierohr nur begrenzt möglich. Spotrod und Futterrakete verbesserten das gezielte Anfüttern auf Entfernung fürs erste.

*Und die Karpfen?* Ja die fing ich durchaus. Brassen auch hin und wieder, aber man kann nicht alles haben! Ich kam dann auf die Idee mal anstelle von zwei kleinen Klickern nur einen einzigen ans Haar zu knoten. Es lief eh ganz gut und da war ich halt mal in Experimentierlaune. Mein Angelpartner war nur wenig überzeugt von meiner Aktion und wir scherzten schon wieder auf kosten der Brassen. Die Rute lief irgendwann gegen halb vier in der früh ab. Ablaufen ist jetzt nicht das richtige Wort...ihr kennt dieses gehüpfe der Swinger wenn eine ganz bestimmte Fischart am Haken hängt...
Mein Puls beruhigte sich angesichts der kläglichen Piepser schnell und der Kollege grinste nicht schlecht  als ich die Rute nahezu wiederstandslos reinkurbelte! Ein typischer Klodeckel eben....bis...ja bis der Fisch 10m vor dem Ufer war, denn dann begann ein richtiger Drill! Dem Kollegen viel die Kinnlade fast ins Wasser als der Fisch das erstemal Breitseite zeigte. So richtig verstanden hab ich die Geschehnisse in den frühen Morgenstunden bis heute nicht! 19,14 Kilo zeigten die Waage nach Abzug der Wiegeschlinge. 
Ein Einzelfall? Nein nicht unbedingt, lange Zeit später fing ich einen noch größeren Fisch ebenfalls auf nur eine Murmel! 
Vielleicht denkt jetzt der ein oder andere ich hätte den Schlüssel zum Erfolg gefunden. Nein leider nicht, muss hier die Antwort lauten! Andere Angler waren und sind immer noch erfolgreicher oder mindestens genauso erfolgreich bei ihrer Angelei an diesem Gewässer! Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck! Ich kann mir auch nach wie vor nicht erklären warum ich in einem so gut besetzten und relativ kleinen Gewässer nicht öfter Fange! Ich sitze auch heute noch viele Nächte ohne Fisch am Wasser. Aber auch die Cracks fangen bei weitem nicht jeden Tag!
Ich versuche auch weiterhin alles mögliche um meine Fänge kontinuierlich zu steigern.


http://img219.*ih.us/img219/2157/rechtsein20mmboilieundl.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


 In der nächsten Zeit möchte ich noch Tigernüsse, Partikel am Multihairrig, und das Fischen mit schlaffen Schnüren als Lösungsmöglichkeit in Betracht ziehen! Mal sehen auf was ich unterwegs noch so alles stoße!

In diesem Sinne :
Es gibt immer etwas zu verbessern, packen wir es an!

Der Lupus


----------



## marcus7 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

*Fischen in schwierigen Gewässern*
      Hallo liebe Leser/innen und Mitschreiber.
  Die Saison neigt so langsam dem Ende zu, einige sind noch aktiv am fischen, andere haben schon ihre letzte Sitzung des Jahres hinter sich gebracht.
  Eines haben aber beide Parteien gemeinsam: Sie schmieden sicherlich jetzt schon die ersten Pläne für das kommende Jahr 2011. Es werden Gewässer ausgesucht die befischt werden sollen, neue Ziele gesteckt und Strategien überdacht mit denen man die Sache schließlich angehen möchte.
  Und ich bin mir sicher der ein oder andere von euch hat auch noch eine Rechnung mit einem bestimmten Gewässer offen?
  Genau, eben jenes Gewässer was einem das ganze Jahr über den Fisch verwehrt hat oder sich nur selten gütig gezeigt hat, aus welchen Gründen auch immer...
  Aber wie soll man es nun anstellen im neuen Jahr?

  Daher lautet das Novemberthema „Fischen unter schwierigen Bedingungen“.
  Im folgenden werde ich mich ein wenig über die Thematik „Fischen in schwierigen Gewässern“ auslassen.
  Immer wieder hört man Kollegen von schweren Gewässern sprechen, an denen sich so mach einer die Zähne ausbeißt und wo auch die erfahrenen Angler oft leer ausgehen.
  Aber wie kommt so etwas zustande?
  Um eines mal vorweg zu nehmen: Meiner Meinung nach haben wir in Deutschland ziemlich wenige Gewässer die dieses Prädikat verdienen.
  Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, sieht es an den meisten Gewässern doch eher so aus, das sie gut zu erreichen sind, einen recht dichten Bestand an Karpfen haben und hier auch der Einsteiger gut zum Erfolg kommt.

  Doch da gibt es auch die Sorte Gewässer, die rund um das Jahr über ein extremes Angebot an natürlicher Nahrung verfügen. In denen sich nur eine kleine Anzahl an Karpfen befindet, die auf die Wasserfläche betrachtet, das Sinnbild der berüchtigten „Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen“ wiederspiegelt.
  Bedingt durch diese anderen äußeren Einflüsse auf den Fisch unterscheidet sich sein Verhaltensmuster auch von dem eines Karpfens aus einem normalen Gewässer.
  Selbstverständlich kann ich keine pauschalen Aussagen dazu treffen, dennoch ist es wahrscheinlich, das folgende Dinge vorkommen:

  -         Die Zeitspanne, in der die Fische aktiv Nahrung aufnehmen ist verhältnismäßig kurz, da diese in hoher Dichte vorhanden ist
  -         Der Aktionsradius in dem sich die Fische für ihre Nahrungsaufnahme bewegen ist verhältnismäßig klein, da sie keine weiten Flächen absuchen müssen
  -         Die Zeit an der die Fische mit Vorliebe Nahrung aufnehmen ist meistens eine bestimmte (wie z.B. ausschließlich Nachts), die sich je nach Gewässer auch über das Jahr hinweg verändern kann 


  Das sind im wesentlichen schon die Faktoren die ein Gewässer „schwierig“ machen können. An diesen Punkten sieht man ganz klar wie schnell man an den Fischen vorbeiangeln kann, wenn man z.B. seine Montagen an den „falschen“ Plätzen ablegt. In diesem Fall ist man quasi komplett chancenlos um es hart auszudrücken.
  Selbst wenn die Montage auf dem „richtigen“ Platz liegt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass schon nach kurzer Zeit der ersehnte Biss erfolgt (Gründe siehe oben).

  Was also tun um dennoch zum Erfolg zu kommen?

  Verinnerlicht man sich noch einmal die obigen drei Punkte im Bezug auf ein Gewässer mit sehr dünnem Bestand, so ist der allerwichtigste Punkt einen Großteil seiner Energie in die Location zu investieren.
  Was nützt es mir wenn ich relativ spät am „harten“ Gewässer ankomme und die Montagen frei nach dem Motto „Hauptsache schnell rein damit und dann Zelt aufbauen, solangs noch hell ist...“ ausbringe? Nein die Stelle an der ich präsentiere muss sorgfältig ausgewählt werden, sonst hat das an einem schwierigen Wasser alles keinen Sinn.

  Selbst wenn es einem nicht möglich ist konkret einen oder mehrere Fische auszumachen, so sollte man alles daran setzten all das Wasser, welches sich in seinem Aktionsradius befindet, so genau wie es nur geht zu untersuchen und das pro & contra der entdeckten hot-spots abzuwägen.
  Natürlich ist die Entscheidung dann zu einem großen Teil auch eine Gefühlssache, wenn man das Gewässer noch nicht kennt, aber auch hier helfen einem Erfahrungswerte aus anderen Situationen meist gut weiter.
  Auch nach ein oder zwei erfolglosen Nacht darf man nicht aufgeben und sollte erneut damit beginnen nach den Fischen bzw. nach aussichtsreichen Stellen zu suchen und seine Montagen umzulegen.

     Das Beste ist es natürlich, wenn man bereit ist den nötigen Zeitaufwand einzugehen, das Gewässer über einen längeren Zeitraum von drei Tagen oder mehr zu befischen.
  Zu Beginn legt man sich seine Strategie zurecht, fischt und verbringt tagsüber Zeit mit Location. Je nachdem was für Erkenntnisse die weitere Location liefert, ob man Erfolg verzeichnen konnte oder nicht, kann man seine Strategie abändern oder ergänzen. 
  Auf diese Weise ist es einem möglich flexibel auf den Verlauf der Session zu reagieren und gerade das kann einem dort den Fisch bringen.
  Auf jeden Fall erhöht man seine Chancen bei dieser Vorgehensweise drastisch.
  Mit einem „Aussitzen“ der Fische, wie einige es gern schlecht reden wollen, hat dies nichts zu tun.
  Im Prinzip sucht man die Fische bzw. ihre Fraßplätze über einen längeren lückenlosen Zeitraum.
    Besonders interessant wird die Suche, wenn das Wasser nicht zu trübe ist, so das man den Grund mit dem Auge inspizieren kann.


  Stellt man sich als Fährtenleser geschickt an, hat man gute Chancen Plätze auszumachen an denen Fische gefressen haben oder geschwommen sind.
  Als erstes wären da natürlich die berühmten „Fraßlöcher“ zu nennen, welche sich als helle, saubere Flecken mit evtl. Vertiefung vom Rest des Grundes abheben.
  Aber auch andere Spuren lassen sich finden, z.B. falls der Boden von Kraut oder Algen bewachsen wird, lassen lichte Stellen, freie Flächen oder andere unregelmäßige Muster, wie etwa Löcher oder Bahnen, darauf schließen das dort Fische gewesen sein müssen.
  Mit geübtem Auge kann man in manchen Fällen auch das Alter solcher zurückgelassener Spuren einschätzen, denn nicht immer bedeuten gefundene Spuren auch das die Fische sich hier immer noch regelmäßig aufhalten. Es kann sich auch um Spuren handeln, die schon recht alt und somit eher uninteressant sind.


  Ich möchte noch gerne eine interessante Erfahrung, die ich an einem schwierigen Gewässer mit sehr dünnem Bestand sammeln konnte berichten:
  Obwohl die Anzahl der Fische gerechnet auf die Wasserfläche ein Witz ist und der große Karpfen nicht gerade als klassischer Schwarmfisch gilt, hat es sich deutlich gezeigt das sich oft nahezu alle der wenigen Fische des Sees in einer bestimmten Ecke aufhalten.

  Für uns bedeutet das, dass es so noch schwieriger ist ergiebige Plätze zu finden, da die Fische nicht gleichmäßig auf das Gewässer verteilt sind.
  Ein Nachteil gewissermaßen.
  Dennoch ist dies zugleich ein gewaltiger Vorteil, denn hat man es erst einmal geschafft einen Fisch zu fangen, so kann man schon fast damit rechnen einen oder mehrere weitere Fische auf dieser Stelle zu haken, vorrausgesetzt natürlich man verhält sich möglichst unauffällig beim erneuten ausbringen und ablegen der Montage.

  Hat das Gewässer eine badewannenähnliche Struktur mit gut bewachsenen Ufern, so würde ich mich hier auf die Uferregion konzentrieren.
  Sind auch weiter draußen markante Stellen auszumachen, so lohnt sich auch hier ein Versuch.
  Hat man einen Fisch entdeckt oder eine  frische Fraßstelle im Boden/Kraut, so ist es Pflicht hier eine Montage zu platzieren.

  Glaubt mir, solche Dinge können an solch einem Gewässer Gold wert sein und entscheiden oft über Erfolg und Misserfolg.

  Mit Futter sollte man sehr sparsam sein, ich belasse es bei 10-15 Boilies die ich teilweise zerbreche und evtl. nach eine halbe Hand Tigernüsse dazu. Wenn man mit dem Platz richtig liegt und auch sonst alles stimmt hakt man den Fisch, ganz einfach.
  Es macht einfach keinen Sinn mehr zu füttern, wenn es um Einzelfische geht.
  Der Gedanke, das füttern der Schlüssel zum Erfolg sei, hat sich in den Köpfen vieler so fest eingebrannt. 
  Ich habe es schon öfter mitbekommen wie Angler an einem mir bekannten schweren Pflaster vorgegangen sind:

  Futterplatz mit den Ködern des Vertrauens auf einer einheitlichen Distanz (nehmen wir mal 80m) anlegen, alle Ruten fein säuberlich auf dieser Straße verteilen und warten das einer der wenigen Bewohner des Gewässers vorbeischaut.

  Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass geht zu 99% in die Hose.
  Viele Leute sind dort schon so vorgegangen und niemals habe ich mitbekommen das dort auf diese Art und Weise ein Fisch gelandet wurde.
  Wieso auch sollte der Fisch, der nur über kurze Zeiträume an bestimmten Plätzen frisst und dort auch noch Nahrung hat soviel er mag, auf die Idee kommen Quer durch den See zu schwimmen um an Orten nach Futter zu suchen, an denen er sonst nicht frisst?

  An Seen mit gutem Fischbestand mag das so sein, da die Fische dort suchen müssen um satt zu werden, aber an den schweren Gewässern kann man da lange drauf warten.

  Eine ganz wichtige Sache noch:
  Der Köder und das Rig sind ganz klar Dinge an denen jeder Karpfenangler bei Misserfolg schon einmal gezweifelt hat.
  Was ich damit meine ist, dass ich nur davon abraten kann an schwierigen Gewässern mit einem oder gar beiden dieser Faktoren große Experimente zu machen.
  Fischt man dort, dann ist es einfach der falsche Zeitpunkt das neu erfundene „Super-Rig“ zu montieren, welches man zuvor noch nie gefischt hat.
  Man muss zu bewährten Mitteln greifen und Vertrauen haben in das was man tut, da Bisse in diesen Gewässern schon selten genug sind, als das man sie durch Unsicherheiten dieser Art verpassen darf.
  Auch sind dies schon wieder zwei Faktoren mehr über die man sich dann bei einem Misserfolg Gedanken macht, obwohl sie noch nicht einmal zwingend dazu beigetragen haben müssen.

  Egal wie man es auch anstellt oder was man auch alles versucht, es sollte einem klar sein das man auch Ausdauer und das nötige Quentchen Glück benötigt um zum Erfolg zu kommen, wo dies sehr schwer ist.
  Man darf sich nicht entmutigen lassen, wenn es mal nicht geklappt hat, denn das wird an diesem Typ Gewässer immer und immer wieder vorkommen, selbst wenn man alles auch noch so perfekt gemacht hat.
  Aber gerade dies ist zugleich der Reiz an solchen Wassern zu fischen und über eventuelle Erfolge freut man sich dann umso mehr.

  Ich wünsche allen Lesern viel Erfolg in der kommenden Saison, wenn sie losziehen um mit dem schwierigen Gewässer noch die ein oder andere offene Rechnung zu begleichen.
  Ob sie sich nun mit Kraut, Hindernissen, einem sehr dünnem Bestand oder auch allen drei Dingen auf einmal plagen müssen ;-).

  Anbei noch Bilder von zwei Spieglern die ich vor einigen Wochen an einem Gewässer fing, welches man getrost als schwer bezeichnen kann.

  TL Marcus


----------



## jochen1000 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Ach ja, auf geht’s zur nächsten Runde…

Schwierige Bedingungen. Wer kennt denn das nicht? Die besten Spods sind leider auch die, die am schwierigsten zu beangeln sind. Gott sein Dank, komme ich aus einer Region, in der Karpfenangler nicht eingeschränkt werden und somit muss ich mich nur mit den natürlichen Schwierigkeiten herumplagen.
Worum geht’s denn dann in meinem Teil? 

Ich schreibe übers so genannte Snagfishing, also das fischen am, bzw. im Hindernis. Da Spaltkarpfen sich mit dem Fischen am Kraut auseinandersetzt, werde ich andere Hindernisse bewältigen müssen.

Mein Hausgewässer ist leider ein einziges großes Hindernis. Mit Kraut zu gepflastert und vernagelt mit Totholz gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.	Es lassen… aber aufgeben ist nicht so mein Ding
2.	Oder sich eine gute, sinnvolle Strategie zu recht zu legen, die auch die Fische nicht in Gefahr bringt

http://img834.*ih.us/img834/628/pict0106f.th.jpg
Der Grund warum ich hier nicht aufgeben will

Nun anfangs habe ich die Bereiche, an denen die Hindernisse zu extrem sind gemieden, es hat sich aber herauskristallisiert, dass eben diese Bereiche sehr ergiebig sind. Deshalb sind wir angefangen diese Bereiche intensiver zu befischen und so konnte ich mir Stück für Stück, ein genaues Bild von den Hindernissen und deren Attraktivität für die Fische machen. Mittlerweile beherrsche ich diesen Bereich so gut, dass ich nur noch tagsüber direkt am Hindernis fische und nachts, wenn die Fische das Hindernis verlassen, auf den direkten Zugrouten, abseits vom Hindernis.

http://img600.*ih.us/img600/1804/genauamuferliegtdiezugr.th.jpg
Genau am Ufer verläuft die Zugroute

Erst galt es herauszufinden, was die Fische denn hier im Totholz suchen? In dem weit überhängenden Baum, war das überhaupt kein Problem, da ich direkt über die Fische in den Baum klettern konnte. Stunde um Stunde saß ich direkt über den Fischen, ohne Rute nur mit wachem Verstand, habe die Fische beobachtet und gezählt. Stundenlang standen die Fische seelenruhig da, bewegten sich, wenn überhaupt, nur minimal. Würde ich diesen trägen Haufen zum Fressen überreden können?

Ich fing an, einzelne Boilies direkt vor die Mäuler zu werfen, und siehe da, es kommt Bewegung in den trägen Haufen. Gerade die beiden größten Fische waren auch am gierigsten und verdrängten sogar die anderen Fische über dem eingebrachten Futter. Super Sache, aber wie an die Fische rankommen? Im Baum angeln unmöglich. 
Also legte ich einen goßen Futterplatz etwas abseits des Baumes an, in der Hoffnung die Fische würden ihre Deckung verlassen und mich besuchen kommen… denkste!! Verlassen habe die Fische den Baum garantiert (ich konnte mich ja leicht überzeugen), aber meinen Futterplatz haben sie vermutlich nur kurz aufgesucht, bevor sie weiterzogen. Lediglich die Brassen hatten Gefallen an dem Futter gefunden.

Also mussten die Montagen direkt an den Baum, so richtig wohl fühlte ich mich anfangs nicht. Deshalb hielt ich einen gewissen Sicherheitsabstand zum Baum. Da große Futterplätze an dieser Stelle nicht optimal waren, warf ich per Hand je 5 Boilies und 5 Pellets hinterher. Bei jeder neuen Session verlegte ich eine Rute, um Informationen über das Zugverhalten der Fische zu erhalten. Je mehr Fische ich fing, desto näher traute ich mich nun auch an den Baum, da ich mich nun auch auf das Fluchtverhalten der Fische einstellen konnte.

http://img600.*ih.us/img600/7428/derbaumleiderkannmansei.th.jpg
Der Baum, man kann seine wirklichen Ausmaße nur erahnen...

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/9164/p1030111d.th.jpg
...im Herbst sieht man es schon deutlicher...

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/1632/pict0026c.th.jpg
...und erst unter Wasser merkt man, die Tür ist zu!

Das Problem war nicht nur der Baum über Wasser, sondern gerade unter Wasser war der Baum ein garantierter Abriss, da viele der Äste bis runter auf den Grund gehen. Das Setup muss also stimmen, damit die Kollegen gar nicht den Baum erreichen können. Meine harten Ruten waren, was die Wurfdistanz von knapp 7 m angeht eigentlich nicht nötig, aber ich brauche ihr kräftiges und recht steifes Rückrat um kurz, aber intensiv auf Biegen und Brechen drillen zu können. 3 lbs mit der Tendenz zur Spitzenaktion sind hier keines Falls fehl am Platze. Freilaufrollen sind bei dieser Art zu fischen auch nicht nötig, bzw. sinnvoll, besser sind Rollen mit einer kräftigen Kopfbremse, dazu aber später mehr. Zu dem ist ein Boot ein absolutes Muss fürs Snagfischen!! Ohne ist es ein NO GO!

Hinter die Monofile Hauptschnur schalte ich einen mindestens 0.55, besser 0.60er dicken monofilen Snagleader (hier von SCHLAGschnur zu sprechen finde ich falsch und eine andere sinnvolle Übersetzung kenne ich nicht), die Länge passe ich genau der Angeldistanz an, so dass der Schnurknoten so gerade eben die Rutenspitze verlassen hat, aber im Drill möglichst schnell wieder auf der Spule ist. Die dicke Mono hat gleich mehrere Vorteile: 

1. Sie schneidet sich nicht ins Holz ein 
2. Sie lässt sich notfalls auch mit der Hand greifen ohne fiese Schnittwunden
3. Sie hat eine hohe Tragkraft und ist enorm abriebsfest.

 Ich benutze schwere Bleie (ab 5 oz), zum einen weil ich mir erhoffe, das die Fische etwas schneller an die Oberfläche kommen (und so im schlimmstem Fall, leichter zu befreien sind) zum anderen benötigt der harte Drill wirklich dickdrahtige Haken. Mit filigranen, dünnen Haken braucht man es gar nicht erst versuchen, die sind schneller gerade als einem lieb ist. Dickdrahtige Haken brauchen aber etwas mehr Druck um einzudringen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge kleine Haken (Größe 6 – 10) was die Wahl nicht einfacher macht. Auch wenn ich das öfter sage, bitte, wenn ihr nicht gewährleisten könnt, den Fisch zu befreien, dann lasst es! 

Das bei dieser Methode zu Fischen, ausschließlich Bleie am Safety Clip zum Einsatz kommen ist logisch, oder?

Große Futterplätze an dieser Holding Area, haben mir wenig Erfolg gebracht, besser funktionieren PopUps ohne Beifutter, bzw. Sinker mit ein paar Pellets oder Boilies direkt neben dem Hakenköder. Man muss sich vor Augen halten, dass die Fische hier nicht zum Fressen sind, sondern eher Schutz und Ruhe suchen. Ich denke deshalb sprechen große Futtermengen die Fische nicht so an.

Da ich im Drill jede Freiheit, die ich bekommen kann, nutzen will, fische ich anstatt mit den erlaubten 3 Ruten lieber mit einer oder höchsten zwei Ruten am Hindernis, wobei diese dann so weit wie möglich auseinander liegen sollten. Also bei zwei Ruten, jeweils eine Rute links und eine Rute rechts am Baum. 

http://img600.*ih.us/img600/7865/p1030684.th.jpg
Alle Ruten sind genau ausgerichtet, eine auf die Zugroute und jeweils eine links und rechts vom Baum

Fische ich nur eine Rute am Hindernis (was eigentlich auch am sinnvollsten ist) kommt diese direkt mittig vor den Baum. Ich lege die Ruten beim Snagfischen immer auf Bankssticks ab, um eine möglichst direkte Bissanzeige zu haben. Anfangs habe ich die Ruten abgesenkt, aber auch hier leidet die Bissanzeige zu sehr darunter, so dass ich auf das Absenken verzichte. Lieber richte ich die Rute genau auf den Köder aus und lasse die Schnur leicht durchhängen und nutze deshalb nur leichte Swinger/Hänger. Diese sind auch unseren wichtigsten Bissanzeiger. Jedes zucken des Swinger/Hänger muss absolute Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. Die Rollenbremse ist übrigens dicht (schon deshalb sollte man sehr aufmerksam sein, ansonsten ist die Rute weg). Setzt sich der Bissanzeiger dann deutlich in Bewegung muss sofort die Rute hoch, Hand auf die Spule (vorsichtshalber) und dann zwei große Schritte rückwärts (besser drei).

http://img834.*ih.us/img834/6391/pict0040c.th.jpg
Ob zwei Schritte reichen?

Ich möchte hier aber betonen, dass man seinem Gerät und auch seinen Knoten zu 100% Vertrauen können muss. Ist das nicht der Fall gibt es unschöne Überraschungen. Der Fisch muss merken, dass es nur die Flucht in Richtung Freiwasser geben darf. Egal wie groß der Fisch ist, er darf keine Schnur bekommen! 

Schafft der Fisch es doch ins Hindernis, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

-	Sitz der Fisch fest, öffne ich sofort die Bremse und gebe per Hand ein paar Meter Schnur, so dass keine Spannung mehr auf der Schnur ist.
Nun heißt es wachsam zu warten, denn nicht selten schwimmt der Fisch von alleine wieder aus dem Hindernis heraus. Sobald er das tut, beginnt das Spiel von vorne, also Schnur reinholen, Hand auf die Spule und zwei Schritte zurück (alles eine Bewegung, hat man es erstmal verinnerlicht geht’s wie von alleine)

-	Die andere Möglichkeit, man muss sobald der Fisch hängt, ins Boot so Nah wie möglich ans Hindernis ran und den Snagleader greifen, um dann mit der Hand Druck zu machen. Gestaltet sich nicht immer einfach, aber ist absolut notwendig. Ich habe im Boot für den Fall der Fälle eine kleine Säge, mit der richtigen Ausrüstung und Strategie fristet sie zwar ein Schattendasein, aber sie gibt mir Sicherheit. Sollte aber auch eben nur selten passieren. 

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/6126/stimmtdiestrategiestimm.th.jpg
Kollege Metty weiß: Stimmt die Strategie, stimmt auch das Grinsen!

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch nochmal betonen, dass es nur sinnig ist so zu fischen, wenn man sein Gewässer und die Reaktionen der Fische kennt wie seine Westentasche. Dem Fisch zur Liebe. Ich habe alle Montagen zurückbekommen und kein Fisch schlörrt auch nur ansatzweise ein Stück Schnur von mir mit! Und damit das auch so bleibt, fische ich nur am Hindernis, wenn ich wach bin und auch wirklich konzentriert neben den Ruten sitzen kann. Denn die Fische beissen eben dann, wenn man nicht aufpasst, was im diesem Fall den Fischverlust bedeutet. Nachts lege ich die Rute immer auf die Zuglinien der Fische, abseits vom Hindernis. Trotzdem heißt es nach dem ersten Piepser an der Rute zu stehen, egal wie müde man ist!! Auch wenn das Angeln am Hindernis ungeheuer spannend ist, angelt niemals am Hindernis, wenn ihr:

a)	Das Hindernis nicht einschätzen könnt
b)	Die Reaktion der Fische nicht kennt
c)	Euer Setup nicht an diese Angelei angepasst ist 
d)	Ihr nicht direkt neben den Ruten sitzt
e)	Ihr kein Boot benutzen dürft

Könnt ihr alles das erfüllen, dann wünsche ich euch viel Spass am Hindernis und jede Menge Action.

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/2862/sowirdausderschwierigen.th.jpg
So wird aus einer schwierigen Bedingung, eine schöne Erinnerung!

Nur die Dicken!!

Jochen


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein kräftiges Danke. Tolle Berichte, Respekt.


----------



## yassin (11. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

ich schließe mich da dem Ralle an... #r


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

wie immer super berichte :vik:.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Die Berichte von Marcus7 und Lupus gefallen mir persönlich am besten da sie zu meinen Gewässern passen. Aber echt super Berichte die ihr hier reingeschrieben habt  Ich werde es nächstes Jahr auch an einem schweren Gewässer probieren.  

Gruß und Tl


----------



## yassin (11. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Die Berichte von Marcus7 und Lupus gefallen mir persönlich am besten da sie zu meinen Gewässern passen. Aber echt super Berichte die ihr hier reingeschrieben habt  Ich werde es nächstes Jahr auch an einem schweren Gewässer probieren.
> 
> Gruß und Tl



Da sieht man es mal wieder...mir persönlich hat der Bericht von Jochen am besten gefallen (das soll jetzt auf garkeinen fall bedeuten das die anderen Berichte nicht auch super geschrieben sind ) .Dieser Bericht spiegelt nur das am besten wieder was bei mir der fall ist. Wenn man die Fische "Studiert" weiß man genau wie sie sich verhalten werden wenn sie gehakt sind.
An einem Hiesigen Gewässer zum beispiel muss man nur ca.10m vor nem Seerosenfeld angeln statt direkt davor und die Fische ziehen zu 99% ins Freiwasser...und weniger Bisse bekommt man dadurch nicht wirklich...der Vorteil ist halt einfach das man die Fische die beissen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch landen kann|rolleyes

also nochmal #r an die Schreiber!!


----------



## angler1996 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

danke für die inhaltsreichen Berichte.
Wo kann man sonst auf so einfache Art etwas dazu Lernen?
Gruß A.


----------



## allrounder11 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Mit diesem "ct" habt Ihr den Vogel abgeschossen!

Klasse Leistung, macht weiter so


----------



## Lupus (11. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Haoo,
danke für die Blumen! Schön das es euch gefällt! Es ist ebenfalls schön zu lesen das für jeden etwas dabei ist, was er gebrauchen kann!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Tino (11. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Ich lese diese Berichte sehr gern,da man nie auslernt und immer noch den einen oder anderen Tip bekommt.

Macht weiter so,da alle Berichte mehr als gelungen sind.#6


----------



## jochen1000 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Das hört man soooo gerne! Umso schöner ist es wenn viele sich in den einzelnen Teilen wiederfinden können, so versuchen wir es zumindest immer zu schreiben!

Wirklich tausend Dank, so macht man es echt gerne!


----------



## Tino (11. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Ehre wem Ehre gebührt:vik:


----------



## fishing heiko (12. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Endlich,
ich dachte schon, so gute Artikel gibt es hier im Forum nicht. Vieles was man hier zu lesen bekommt, ist nicht gerade nützlich. (dachte ich). Bis ich hier auf Euch stieß!
Zufälligerweise passt dieses Thehma bei mir wie die Faust aufs Auge. Darum habe ich mich entschlossen hier auch mal ein Bericht zu verfassen.

Als erstes aber ein paar Sätze zu mir, da ich denke, man kann sich so ein besseres Bild das Verfassers machen.
Also:
Mein Name ist Heiko und bin 42 Jahre.
Nach gut 20 Jahren Angelabstinenz bin ich nun wieder "dabei".
Vor 20 Jahren war ich ein begnadeter Wettkampfangler, und schaffte es bis in die Kreisliga und Deutsche Meisterschaft. Mit anderen Worten, mein Leben galt der Stipperei mit der Kopfrute.(Feedern gab es noch nicht).
Da ich letztes Jahr umgezogen bin, und jetzt das Glück habe ca. 30 m vom Flussufer zu Wohnen, und die Möglichkeit bestand, mir einen eigenen Angelplatz einzurichten kam ich auf die Idee wieder mit der Angelei anzufangen.
Da ich aber keine lust mehr auf das Stippen hatte (wollte jetzt mal größere Fische fangen) überlegte ich auf was ich mich denn mal spezialisieren könnte. 
Durch das blättern in einschlägigen Ausrüsterkatalogen mußte ich erfahren was sich in gut 20 Jahren alles geändert hatte. Dabei ist mir das unheimliche Angeboot in der Karpfenangelei aufgefallen.
Für mich gab es erst einmal Fragezeichen über Fragezeichen. Was sind Kwick-Links, Ring-Klip, Lead-Clips, Shrink-Tubes etc ,etc.
So begann ich mich mit der Materie "Carp-fishing" auseinander zu setzen.

So, nun habe ich aber genug über mich preisgegeben, jetzt möchte ich zum eigentlichen Thema kommen.

Mein erster Versuch mit Boilies brachte mir in der ersten Nacht einen Schuppenkarpfen von etwa 15 Pfund. (Hatte noch keine Waage).
Ich dachte erst: "Anfängerglück". Das sollte sich aber bald ändern.
Ich war so heiß, das ich mehrere Nächte (auf meinem Platz) Angeln ging,
und in jeder Nacht einen Karpfen fing.
Der schwerste wog 41 Pfund. (Hatte mir erst einmal eine Waage gekauft).
Ich dachte wow, ich habe das große Los gezogen. Ein Fluss mit gutem Karpfenbestand, und meinen eigenen Angelplatz!!! Geht`s eigentlich noch besser??
Jetzt werdet Ihr Euch fragen:" Spinnt der, was will der noch mehr???
Doch, wer von Euch jemals schon mal an einem Fluss mit mittlerer bis starker Strömung auf Karpfen geangelt hat, kennt meine Probleme.
Diese möchte ich hier mal kurz Chronologisch erwähnen:

Angeln nur bei normalwasserstand möglich, sonst zu starke Strömung. D.h
über den ganzen Winter sogut wie kein Angeln möglich.

min. 130 Gramm Blei.

Immer wieder Fehlalarm wegen in der Strömung treibendes Kraut oder Holz.

Rute hochkant, um wenig Schnur im Wasser zu haben.(Schlecht für den scheuen Karpfen)

Ab Spätsommer kein Angeln möglich, da viel zuviel Kraut im Wasser.

Sämtliche Anfüttertaktiken erfolglos, da zu starke Strömung.

*Wie oft denke ich:* _Einmal an einem schönen ruhigen See angeln. Die Montagen auslegen_,_ und die Nacht genießen._
Mit Swinger als Bissanzeiger angeln bei mir unmöglich. Die Schnur ist stets so stramm, das der Freilauf eigentlich keiner mehr ist.
Wieviel Karpfen könnte ich mehr fangen wenn ich auf all diese Probleme eine passende Lösung hätte.
Und das ganze wohlgemerkt als Neuling in diesem Bereich.
Ich möchte jetzt nicht behaupten, das das alles unlösbare Probleme sind, aber sämtliche Tips von div. DVD`s oder aber auch aus div. Foren über z.B. absenkbare Schnur, Back- Lead´s, Anfütterungshilfen, PVA  e.t.c
zählen für mich nicht. Das meißte ist für mich leider nicht anwendbar.
Für mich gelten Krallenbleie, Selbstgebastelte Holzkisten, die das Futter nach und nach freigeben, Schnorchelausflüge (mit Kescherstab, um mich gegen die Strömung abzustützen), um das abtreiben der verschiedensten Köder zu beobachten.
Also, alles recht ungewöhnliche Methoden.
Appropos Methoden. 
Ein Method-Feeder klappt selbstverständlich auch nicht.

Hiermit möchte ich einfach mal aufzeigen, das trotz gutem Karpfenbestand, kein Angeldruck und fester eigener Angelplatz es genügend andere Probleme gibt.
Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es eben nicht.

Ich werde weiterhin an meinen Problemen arbeiten müssen. Dafür ist der Winter gut, denn im Frühjahr geht`s mit neuen Tricks (hoffentlich erfolgreich) weiter.

Bis dahin

Petri Heil

Heiko


----------



## meckpomm (18. November 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Moin,

Hier wird immer von schwierigen Gewässern gesprochen. Aber kann man das ganze nicht auch anderes betrachten? Vielleicht sind die 08/15 Methoden und das normale Vorgehen nur nicht immer das richtige. Vielleicht sind die Leute auch nur auf den Mainstream eingeschossen, vergessen aber, dass nicht alles immer funktioniert und oft genug, das Gute doch so einfach ist. 

Natürlich glorifiziert man sich selbst, wenn man sagt: "Oh, schau den Fisch hab ich unter wiedrigsten Bedingungen an einem total schwierigen Gewässer gefangen." Hört sich irgendwie anders an als: "Ach, einer von 10 Fischen pro Nacht. Das passiert dort öfter..."

Letztendlich sollte man immer über sein Vorgehen nachdenken, um erfolgreich zu sein. Oft genug muss man dazu anders als die Anderen fischen, aber in meinen Augen gar nicht unbedingt kompliziert oder schierig.

Für jemanden, der das fünfte Krautgewässer oder den sechsten Altarm mit Totholz befischt, für den ist das siebte vergleichbare Gewässer dann auch nicht mehr viel anders und nicht sonderlich spannend und schon gar nicht schwierig. So geht es mir zumindest...

Auch Fische spreche ich jetzt mal die Schwierigkeit pauschal ab. Wenn so mancher Großfisch tatsächlich nur so selektiv fressen würde, dann würde er sicher nicht derart an Gewicht zulegen. Oft fischt der Angler dann den falschen Köder oder hat andere essentielle Dinge nicht berücksichtigt. 18mm Selfmades und 20mm Fluor-PopUps (Köder, die eben jeder anbietet) sind nicht immer die richtigen Köder, manchmal sogar die falschen...

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*



> Für jemanden, der das fünfte Krautgewässer oder den sechsten Altarm mit  Totholz befischt, für den ist das siebte vergleichbare Gewässer dann  auch nicht mehr viel anders und nicht sonderlich spannend und schon gar  nicht schwierig. So geht es mir zumindest...



Hi Rene,
klar, wenn man's kann, ist es immer einfach! 
Viel Kraut, Hindernisse, dünner Bestand, Angeldruck etc. sind eigentlich für jeden schwierig und nur durch Nachdenken zu überwinden. Aber genau darum ging's ja...Inspirationen, um schwierige Situationen zu überwinden, wenn 0815 nicht mehr funktioniert.

Wenn jetzt 'schwierig' nicht mehr 'schwierig' ist, mutet das recht philosophisch an.....|wavey:


----------



## marcus7 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Eben.
Und ich behaupte mal die Bedingungen an dem jeweiligen Gewässer ändern sich auch, so dass keiner behaupten kann es sei für ihn immer "einfach" dort zum Erfolg zu kommen.

Man muss immer wieder die Gegebenheiten beobachten und sein Vorgehen individuell anpassen. Und wenn es die Veränderungen verlangen, über den Haufen werfen und von vorne anfangen.

Ach und "spannend" ist das alles doch immer, wie ich finde, denn sonst würden wir es doch gar nicht mehr machen, oder?


----------



## meckpomm (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Carp Talk November: Karpfenangeln unter schwierigen Bedingungen*

Moin,

sicher ist das immer relativ, aber man sollte das auch immer ganz nüchtern betrachten. Ich hab von Kanalangeln und Kiesseen keine Ahnung, weil ich an sowas kaum fische. Wenn ich es dann doch mal versuche, hab ich immer geblankt. Die Locals, die da regelmäßig oder an vergleichbaren Seen fischen, lassen mich regelmäßig blass aussehen. Dafür kann ich an meinen Gewässern und vergleichbaren Gewässertyps auftrumpfen.

Ich denke, wenn mal einmal die fangentscheidenden Kriterien ausgemacht hat, dann ist es nicht mehr so schwer, regelmäßig erfolgreich zu sein. Das hab ich bei ein paar berüchtigten Gewässern mit dünnem Bestand geschafft, danach wurde es "langweilig". Schwierig ist eigentlich nur der Weg dorthin, so wie es bei Spalt eben das Rig war...

Gruß
Rene


----------

